# Paslode nailer and nails for LP Smartside



## leo drisc (Mar 11, 2014)

Tore my rotator cuff last fall and I am on the mend but I want to start installing LP Smartside soon. I cannot use a hammer yet so I am thinking of purchasing a Paslode so I don't have to swing the hammer. Question is which type of nailer and nails should I use ? From what I have read on here roofing nailer instead of a framing nailer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we use hitachi siding coil nailers, works wonders, we use the same guns for cedar shingles and fibre cement.. roofing nailers have too large a head and shank and are more prone to causing splitting


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I use bostich coil siding nailers.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

max is best


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Same here, Bostitch coil siding nailer, FH46 I think. Paslode framing nailer has sharp edges on tip that would scratch the crap out of the siding, in my opinion.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

We don't install fiber cement on our jobs anymore unless someone really wants it.

We have had great success for the last 3 years using the Bostitch siding gun. Hitachi has worked well for us too.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tim, what's the siding of choice for your jobs up there? We do lots of FC.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tim, how come you are not using fiber cement siding anymore? I have been running into rotting problems with products like Hardiplank these last few years. Granted it hasbeen poor flasing, caulking or failure to maintain by home owner. I just can not find anything that is very low maintance other than vinyl. Most of the people I work for do not want the cheap look of vinyl. 

I guess i might be thread high jacking, lol


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

brhokel606 said:


> Tim, how come you are not using fiber cement siding anymore? I have been running into rotting problems with products like Hardiplank these last few years. Granted it hasbeen poor flasing, caulking or failure to maintain by home owner. I just can not find anything that is very low maintance other than vinyl. Most of the people I work for do not want the cheap look of vinyl.
> 
> I guess i might be thread high jacking, lol


Warranty on SS is better, it looks better, installs easier and a Mark Parlee over at JLC suggested it. 

We did a couple of jobs with the SS back in 1999 and it still looks great. Fiber cement looks cheap and I think that there will be big problems because the install instructions back in the day weren't very good. Around here a lot of people didn't detail it well.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tim, 

Thanks, I'll do some checking on the Smartside. You are right, instructions were poor and everyone had their "own" way to install it, lol.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

One thing a guy here does when putting on ss is he leaves the nails a little proud then uses a hammer to set them. Helps in making sure the siding is pulled tight. He uses a Hitachi siding coil gun. If I had to be installing FC or SS it would be SS. Also one thing some are doing here too is doing the gable end truss 16" instead of 24" seem to make a big diffenece too.


----------



## leo drisc (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

leo drisc said:


> Tore my rotator cuff last fall and I am on the mend but I want to start installing LP Smartside soon. I cannot use a hammer yet so I am thinking of purchasing a Paslode so I don't have to swing the hammer. Question is which type of nailer and nails should I use ? From what I have read on here roofing nailer instead of a framing nailer.


to think you will be able to leave the hammer in the truck is not practical imo


----------



## leo drisc (Mar 11, 2014)

Tom. I realize that I will still have to use hammer for the time being I just want to limit it or use my left hand.


----------



## spartancc (Dec 4, 2011)

Passload Framing nailer with no-mar tip and 2 3/8 ring shank galvinized is what we use. Cordless is the way to go!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i would disagree,the dedicated coil siding/fence guns are lighter and easier to adust


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

spartancc said:


> Passload Framing nailer with no-mar tip and 2 3/8 ring shank galvinized is what we use. Cordless is the way to go!


Except pneumatic is cheaper to operate and far more reliable. Cordless nailers have their place but for medium to large jobs I couldn't imagine using just a cordless.


----------



## spartancc (Dec 4, 2011)

Passloads are reliable if taken care of. Ill spring for the gas if it means i dont have to mess with hoses. As for the size of the job, shouldnt matter, you can only shoot this stuff on so fast. you get to willy nilly with the speed youll end up with shiners. i agree that Passloads have there place. If you dont have a deddicated siding nailer this is a great place to use a Passload IMO:clap::clap::clap:
p.s. my daughter likes to add the faces!


----------



## spartancc (Dec 4, 2011)

Recently finished a Smartside job. I normally use a 3/16 for spacing in the field. GC was hangin around and said he wanted it butted a 1/16 tight. After a little discussion about it i agreed to put it on how he wanted, but if it buckles i wouldnt fix it. He said fair enough and we pushed on. Whats the CT's crowd opinion on this. It was around 30 degrees during the application


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

spartancc said:


> Recently finished a Smartside job. I normally use a 3/16 for spacing in the field. GC was hangin around and said he wanted it butted a 1/16 tight. After a little discussion about it i agreed to put it on how he wanted, but if it buckles i wouldnt fix it. He said fair enough and we pushed on. Whats the CT's crowd opinion on this. It was around 30 degrees during the application


We have started gapping 1/4" on the south side. It isn't great looking at first, but within a month or two it closes up tighter and looks fine. We smear the sealant in concave so when the siding pushes toward each other the caulk won't push out proud of the siding.

He is going to regret having you do that.


----------

